# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Weigh in for Swedish Championships.

## palme

I just want you guys to see how some of Swedens best bodybuilders look and they all claim to be clean. Id like your input on that. The finals are Tonight and tomorrow night.
Thanks guys.

This is Fredrik Age, his won the SC´s many times as a heavy weight and will competive in -90kg this year. His also been to the WC.

----------


## palme

Ahmed Ahmed his the new guy on the block.

----------


## palme

Roger Hallström from my town.

----------


## palme

Klaudia Larsson and here boyfriend David. Klaudia got #1 at the 2000 SC.

----------


## palme

Kent Dorby

----------


## palme

Lennart Brandt. Just got back from same injury as Fux had. He got it on july 23th my birthday  :Wink:  
Btw EQ veins?

----------


## palme

Marcus Taylor

----------


## palme

Micke Andersson

----------


## palme

Last one

Christer Norman

----------


## 123A

did you say all clean?

----------


## silverfox

Looks like good show to me, all those guys are in great shape

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Looks ike they are in great shape, great conditioning...natural i would have to say; F*ck NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...at least not most of them...enjoy the show...XXL

----------


## hartyman

gjjkk

----------


## Aragorn

Like Mike said they all look great bro...some my be clean as of now, but who knows what they did 18 months ago.

Aragorn

----------


## Nibbe

I knew several of the competitors in the swedish gp a few years ago and none of them were clean, but like Aragorn stated, they might be clean at the time of the contest!

----------


## saboudian

That 6th guy Lennart Brandt, i've seen those type of squiggly veins all over the bicep area, i used to think they were natural, dumb me, what are they actually from?

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by saboudian_ 
> *That 6th guy Lennart Brandt, i've seen those type of squiggly veins all over the bicep area, i used to think they were natural, dumb me, what are they actually from?*


I read in the steroid forum that they were from EQ. But im not sure so anyone else can correct me if im wrong.

----------


## SwedePumper

Heeeey guys. My first post here. Been visiting for a while. Thought i would join!  :Wink: 
I saw Roger this weekend @ Scandinavian Fitness Expo. He looked ripped! =)
I my self have plans to enter in Athletic Fitness competition.. in a few years!  :Wink: 
Don't know if this post really belongs here but hey.. we all make misstakes! 

Länge leve bodyubuilding!

----------


## Aragorn

Welcome to AR

It'll be moved to the lounge.

Aragorn

----------


## ann

They all look great!! Ahmed Ahmed has potential, but I think he is lacking traps. Klaudia is a cutie patootie, but should dump David  :Stick Out Tongue:  And Marcus Taylor and Christer Norman are my top picks  :Strong Smiley:  

*** felt in a "critique" mood tonight***  :Frown:   :Wink/Grin:  


I say I am clean all the time too  :Devil Grin:

----------


## EXCESS

> _Originally posted by ann_ 
> *I say I am clean all the time too *


And you are!  :Wink:  

Good pics Palme. Are all swedes that white?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dopezank

fy satan vad den första var imponerande!  :EEK!:

----------

